# Tractorforum.com Sponsor/Advertise at tractor shows?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Guys,
Let me know if there are any really BIG TRACTOR SHOWS, maybe we can sponsor something and get our tractorforum.com name out there for more people to see. Any ideas? Comments? 
Let me know what can be done. 


Thanks again, guys. 
Andy


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

Andy,
There is a big one coming in Jan. to Ohio. Leaves plenty of time to get something together. Banners spread around the buildings maybe? Here's a link to it
http://www.omeda.org/powershow/ 

Of course the Landscape and Equipment is the 18-20th in Louisville, but thats a little too close to get something together.

Power Equipment EXPO


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Guys, please don't forget about promoting TRACTORFORUM.COM and finding out if we can get a spot for promoting our name and forum at these events...I am trying to figure out what promotional items to procure for these events. What would be best? BEER HOLDERS, MAGNETIC DECALS, BANNERS, ANY IDEAS?
(We can get Bic Click Pens down quickly and relatively cheaply for like 300 at a time -- might be a nice item)

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Big show in Louisville, KY a link is below.

http://www.farmmachineryshow.org/


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy,
So is this something that we are doing now? I'll be going to the Jacktown, PA show in October (as of right now anyway) and would be willing to do something for the forum.

http://www.jacktown.com/


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

there one coming up next week end what do you want for the pens ??? l would get a banner but l have no money (it's all the cars folt) may be borrow on and send it back or up to parts if he's going to go to farm shows or next years cubfest let me know


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Andy, I know that this is a potical but Bic is owned by a Fench Company is there not any other brand that is available. I also think the fridge magnets is a great idea and cheap to ship out to members who go to these shows.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Andy
I'm not sure about the beer can holders. I know many would enjoy them, but the last thing you need is TF mentioned in a DUI accident as they pry the warm, flat beer from the drunks cold dead fingers.
Pens are a great idea. 
Another good idea might be setting up a booth where people could see TF live on a computer screen and sell "Gold Memberships" with the free t-shirt at the same time. Or hats may be cheaper than shirts and one size fits all so you wouldn't be running out of one size and have a bunch left over that no one wanted.
James had a good idea with a banner that could be passed around to members willing to participate in local shows. Or if the banners are cheap enough you could raffle them off as a prize at each show. Get a raffle ticket with each "gold membership".


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

*"as they pry the warm, flat beer from the drunks cold dead fingers"*


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey andy the red words blowe your name whats it say ?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm sorry, but being dead is no excuse to let a beer get warm and flat.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *hey andy the red words blowe your name whats it say ? *


James it means Let the Good Times Roll. Its a favorite saying among the Cajun's down here.


----------

